# Huffman project



## Oldnut (Aug 10, 2013)

Started another one.by the serial number she's a 49 needs some parts found the right fender struts and didn't this one use a basic flat tank?


----------



## mickelinjac (Aug 21, 2013)

From where are you planning to get those parts ?


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 21, 2013)

*Huffman*

Here on the cabe-------


----------

